# Smoking fish and meat in the same smoker



## Fintan (May 11, 2019)

Hello all great to be here.
Now the tilte might seem kind of stupid, but I am asking anyway. 
I am interested in a Traeger timberline 850 or 1300.

I have been smoking for years but always with separate smokers, for obvious resons (fish smell, etc.)

Now I don't have the space for two smokers and was hoping that I could smoke/grill both fish (warm smoking, not cold!) veg and meats at the same time. Like for a paerty where some people prefer fish over meat. Or if I smoke fish, can I use the smokeer for usage on meats/veg?

Does anyone have experience on that subject with the timberline smokers?

Any feedback much appreciated.
Cheers
Fred


----------



## motolife313 (May 11, 2019)

The treeger probably couldn’t handle it but if you got a mans smoker you will be fine, aka a stickburner


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2019)

I never even had trouble with my enclosed Electric MES.
I once Smoked nearly 100 pounds of Smoked Salmon, over a period of 2 months, until I nailed down my Step by Step of my Smoked Salmon process.
Then I went back to smoking Prime Rib, Pulled Pork, Chuckies, etc, etc.
And none of that smelled or tasted like Fish, except the Salmon.

Bear


----------



## Murray (May 11, 2019)

Fintan said:


> Hello all great to be here.
> Now the tilte might seem kind of stupid, but I am asking anyway.
> I am interested in a Traeger timberline 850 or 1300.
> 
> ...


I’m no expert but I would put the vegetables on the top rack and chicken on the bottom, pork and beef in the middle. Food safety would be my concern. You don’t want raw chicken juice dripping on your vegetables. Having fish/beef/pork dripping onto chicken should be ok since your bringing the chicken to a higher internal temperature and would kill any bacteria that land on the chicken. If I’m wrong then I trust a member with more experience will chime in. We can play around with smoking meat and recipes but not food safety.


----------



## Fintan (May 11, 2019)

HI Guys and thanks for the feed back. As a ex-professional cook, Murray is absolutely  right at least here in Switzerland. I am pretty sure that the regulutions have not yet been rolled back that much in the States yet. 
Of course you could do poultry and beef/ pork on the same level. Bearcarver, hopeful information. I will take your word for it :))  
Of course, if I do smell up may new timberline, I'll send you the bill 

Thanks again.


----------



## Steve H (May 11, 2019)

Murray said:


> I’m no expert but I would put the vegetables on the top rack and chicken on the bottom, pork and beef in the middle. Food safety would be my concern. You don’t want raw chicken juice dripping on your vegetables. Having fish/beef/pork dripping onto chicken should be ok since your bringing the chicken to a higher internal temperature and would kill any bacteria that land on the chicken. If I’m wrong then I trust a member with more experience will chime in. We can play around with smoking meat and recipes but not food safety.



That would be a matter of how high of a temp you are bringing up your veggies. Temp rules apply for this as well. If you have reached a safe temp for the meat. And the veggies have the same temp. Then there shouldn't be a issue. But, I don't think I would have them below the meat anyway. I want the veggies to have a flavor of their own. Not coated with meat drippings. Though stacking different meat would require the veggies reach the same IT as the highest required one for the meat/poultry. Which could be a drawback for taste and texture of the veggies.


----------



## Fintan (May 11, 2019)

Thanks Steve.
"
Of course. You are talking about mushrooms for the steak!

"
Yeah that would work.



 Bearcarver
. Just curious. Were you cold smoking or warm smoking your salmon?

When I was smoking fish, I was using a smoking cabinet. Warm and cold for fish. That was all I could smoke in there.


----------



## motolife313 (May 11, 2019)

Chef jj says as long as the temps is over 180 or so ( forgot the exact temp maybe 160 but thought it was higher)in the smoker  the germs will be killed off. I started a thread on it and he said it’s safe to have vegetables under the chicken


----------



## Fintan (May 11, 2019)

I am pretty sure that germs die above F 167 or C 75. above F 120 most bacteria stop being able to survive. Above F 167, C75 all die.


----------



## Steve H (May 11, 2019)

Fintan said:


> Thanks Steve.
> "
> Of course. You are talking about mushrooms for the steak!
> 
> ...



;) yup mushrooms for the steak would work!


----------



## Fintan (May 11, 2019)

And potatoes, carrots, onions, etc :))


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2019)

Fintan said:


> Bearcarver
> . Just curious. Were you cold smoking or warm smoking your salmon?
> 
> When I was smoking fish, I was using a smoking cabinet. Warm and cold for fish. That was all I could smoke in there.





Mostly Warm Smoking---From 100° to 180°--And bump it to 200° if needed to finish it:
Like This:
*Smoked Salmon*

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (May 11, 2019)

Yep, have used Bear's method a couple times smoking walleye. Didn't smell up the smoker at all.


----------



## Fintan (May 11, 2019)

Ok guys. 

Bthw. It is funny how methods differ. For example for warm smoking, we used a wet wet brine. 25% Salt. 150 gr for 1 litre watter. Himalaya salt. For about an hour brining the whole fish. Then start at C110 (F 230) for 40 min for the color and smoke then dial it down, 1.5 hrs. C 90 (F190) and 2 hrs C 70 (F 150). Turn off the smoker at let cool. first in the smoker, then in the cool room over night.

Best fish I have ever tasted. Not too salty. NIce and juicy. It was Fresh water fish though. Never smoked salt water fish. simply too expesive here. Salmon died out in Switzerland 100 yrs ago. They are trying to re-introduce them again, but there is just too much ship traffic on the Rhine. Very sad.

Oh well, can't wait to get hold of this baby.


----------

